# H170I elite LCD Sockel ein wenig ausseinander.



## zerrocool88 (13. Dezember 2022)

Hey meine lieben

Mir ist was ganz blödes passiert. Ich habe gerade mein erstes mal eine Kühlung getauscht sprich auch selbst eingebaut.  CPU und auch der Halter hinten am board musste nicht getauscht werden da gleiche kühlung.

Als ich das LCD distplay auf die Kühlung gesteckt habe ( pc wieder zusammengebaut) ist mir eine leichte differenz aufgefallen zu dem sockel bügel der ja nur in die WAKÜ geschoben wird für die schrauben auf dem board. Ich hänge gleich mal eben ein bild bei damit ist seht was ich meine... Der kühler sitzt fest und auch meine temperaturen sind top. Jetzt ist meine frage schraube ich es ab oder kann ich es so lassen.

 Könnte ich jetzt so ohne weiteres die 4 schrauben nochmal lösen und diesen bügel zusammenschieben oder muss ich dann die komplette kühlpaste wieder wechseln?... Ich denke mal falls es falsch drauf wäre würde ich es ja auch an den temps spüren. Ich habe 4 mal hintereinander cinebench laufen lassen und bin nie üpber die 71 grad gekommen...

hier von diesem teil spreche ich. Das wird in die h170 geschoben und das berührt sich bei mir nicht in der mitte und ich denke daherkommt das leicht schiefe... es sitzt aber alles bomben fest


Edit:
Ok es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. Ich habe dir 4 Schrauben nochmal ein wenig gelöst und einfach nur diesen Rahmen richtig rein geschoben. Hat geklappt und ist nichts verrutscht. 

Mich würde aber interessieren ob man bei sowas eigentlich die kühlpaste wechseln müsste.


----------

